# Bugs-N-Bread



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 17, 2021)

Well the bug boil went pretty good.
I only got 10 pounds because im the only one eating them.
















Now my bread was a different story.
First thing was said was "What did you do different"
Nothing same recipe but this time i baked in the oven in the RV.












Bingo

Bake in the kettle it taste better.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Apr 17, 2021)

I know it’s a popular meal, but nope can’t eat it haha. It does look good though and a lot of fun to make.  Glad you liked it


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 17, 2021)

looks good from my side.
Remind us how you kettle bake your boule.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 18, 2021)

Hell yeah!  Good looking bugs and bread.


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 18, 2021)

Rick that is one great looking meal!! I just wish I could get racy to eat mud bugs. They are a lot of work but man oh man are they worth the effort.

Robert


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 18, 2021)

Yup a great meal there.
Did you suck the head on the bugs till they whistled?

Warren


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 18, 2021)

Yum. One of my favorite meals. Thanks for sharing


----------



## buzzy (Apr 18, 2021)

Looks like a great meal. Never had them but willing to try if prepared by someone knowing how. I believe hard to find in PA.


----------



## smokin peachey (Apr 18, 2021)

buzzy said:


> Looks like a great meal. Never had them but willing to try if prepared by someone knowing how. I believe hard to find in PA.


You can catch them in almost every stream or river in PA.


----------



## clifish (Apr 18, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Well the bug boil went pretty good.
> I only got 10 pounds because im the only one eating them.
> 
> View attachment 493084
> ...


That looks great!  Unfortunately for me that whole meal is a no go...Type 2 diabetic so no bread and severe allergy to shellfish so no Crayfish...booo


----------



## buzzy (Apr 18, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> You can catch them in almost every stream or river in PA.


Duh there i go again showing my ignorance. Thought they where different than common crayfish.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 18, 2021)

I love those things Rick!
Can’t get them fresh around here, so every once in a while I buy frozen, but they are not the same as fresh!
Al


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 18, 2021)

Looks good


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 18, 2021)

Looks Mighty Tasty, Rick!!
Nice Job!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 18, 2021)

Thanks All

I love bugs so when i get a chance to eat um im there.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 18, 2021)

buzzy said:


> Looks like a great meal. Never had them but willing to try if prepared by someone knowing how. I believe hard to find in PA.




I used to catch a lot of them in SouthEast PA, but none were worthy of human consumption.  However they make Awesome Bass Bait!!!

Bear


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 18, 2021)

My last bbq up in Lehighton i had 30 pounds delivered. I had 40 people there to help eat em.


----------



## clifish (Apr 18, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> You can catch them in almost every stream or river in PA.


I actually did not know they were in PA...going to have to search for some...maybe keep them in one of my fish tanks.   Besides dropping a trap, how else can you catch them?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 18, 2021)

AWWWWW  MAN...  Had I known... We coulda worked something out and came down ...  you guys got me hooked on em at Jerry's ...  I tried getting some for the S FL. Gathering but they are out of season in Nov.


----------



## mneeley490 (Apr 18, 2021)

Looks good!
When I was a kid, I'd fish the banks of some small streams near my grandparent's house in Oregon. Usually I'd have a sandwich packed with me sitting on the sand, and those darn things would crawl out of the water after my sandwich! I still can't figure out how they could smell it underwater?


----------



## smokin peachey (Apr 18, 2021)

clifish said:


> I actually did not know they were in PA...going to have to search for some...maybe keep them in one of my fish tanks.   Besides dropping a trap, how else can you catch them?


When we were kids we would catch them with our fingers. Net works good. They like to swim backwards so put the net behind them and use a stick in front of them and they swim into the net. You can also kick stones in the creek and have a net downstream to catch them.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 18, 2021)

JckDanls 07 said:


> AWWWWW  MAN...  Had I known... We coulda worked something out and came down ...  you guys got me hooked on em at Jerry's ...  I tried getting some for the S FL. Gathering but they are out of season in Nov.




Yeah i could have ordered 20 lbs


----------



## mneeley490 (Apr 18, 2021)

There was a crawfish restaurant in Seattle that got themselves into big trouble a couple years ago, by getting in live crayfish from some connection down South. Apparently, it's against the law to transport them live, as they could get released somehow and upset the local ecosystem.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 18, 2021)

mneeley490 said:


> There was a crawfish restaurant in Seattle that got themselves into big trouble a couple years ago, by getting in live crayfish from some connection down South. Apparently, it's against the law to transport them live, as they could get released somehow and upset the local ecosystem.



I do believe you can order them live..  with pick up at the airport the next day ...


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 18, 2021)

mneeley490 said:


> There was a crawfish restaurant in Seattle that got themselves into big trouble a couple years ago, by getting in live crayfish from some connection down South. Apparently, it's against the law to transport them live, as they could get released somehow and upset the local ecosystem.


It is a problem starting in the great lakes from introduced southern red swamp crayfish in Lake Erie.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 19, 2021)

clifish said:


> I actually did not know they were in PA...going to have to search for some...maybe keep them in one of my fish tanks.   Besides dropping a trap, how else can you catch them?




Exactly what Peachy said, but be ready with a net behind them, because when they want to they can move like they're Jet Propelled, In Reverse. We used to just grab them behind the claws, with thumb & index finger.
As for where??--flip the rocks over that are submerged or partially submerged. LOL Usually one under each rock. Like I said---LOL.

Bear


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 20, 2021)

When i got the 30lbs up in Lehighton i found a turtle at the bottom of the sack.
Took to the creek with a few of his bug friends and let em go.

Prob messed up the coalcracker echosystem


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 20, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> When i got the 30lbs up in Lehighton i found a turtle at the bottom of the sack.
> Took to the creek with a few of his bug friends and let em go.
> 
> Prob messed up the coalcracker echosystem




LOL---No way---I got some Beth Steel Buddies from up there.
You can't mess up that ecosystem!!

Bear


----------

